# Trojaner Warnung Riptide GP2



## Shirozen (6. April 2014)

Moin,
wollt nur eine etwaige Warnung Aussprechen, denn Gdata hat mir ein Trojaner gemeldet. Es handelt sich um den Trojaner: "Trojan Fake alert". Natürlich kann es auch eine Fehlmeldung handeln, daher auch eine Frage: Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen Trojaner handelt?

Besten Gruß und freudige spielerei mit Steam


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. April 2014)

Lade die Datei hier hoch: https://www.virustotal.com/
dort wird sie von über 40 Scannern geprüft, und dir wird das Ergebnis angezeigt.


----------



## TempestX1 (6. April 2014)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um den Trojaner: "Trojan Fake alert".


Der Trojaner heißt Trojaner Fake Alarm ?


----------



## Shirozen (6. April 2014)

Hmm scheint was dran zu sein. Analyse de Datei sagt das 16/51 den Trojaner entdeckt haben. Was sagt mir das nun? Ich nehme mal an das ich Steam anschreiben werde und das Melde.
Ich schreib mal auf welche sich gemeldet haben:
Ad-Aware
BitDefender
Bkav
Commtouch
Emsisoft
F-Prot
F-Secure
GData
Ikarus
K7AntiVirus
McAfee
McAfee-GW-Edition
MicroWorld-eScan
Rising
TrendMicro-HouseCall
nProtect

Rest sacht ist ok.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Scan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: ist das meine erste Meldung seit 2005


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. April 2014)

Fake Alert, Riskware... Ist kein Virus oder Trojaner.


----------

